# Used Mac Sites



## nav_se (Feb 27, 2006)

I just wanted to know some of the good used macs site you use other than ehmac. I find that ehmac is one of the best out there but i just wanted to know if there were any other good ones. I find that redflagdeals has mostly pcs.

Thanks


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

You can find some used macs here:

usedmac.ca

and here:

http://computers.listings.ebay.ca/A...0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ4599QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

www.machelper.com (winnipeg)
www.oldmac.com (B.C.)
www.macmagic.ca (Macdoc msg board)
www.macstation.com (Vancouver)


----------



## Roger (Sep 6, 2002)

Also in Winnipeg, ManTek:

http://www.mantek.mb.ca/

Click on ManTek catalogue, and then on the Used section. Note that this is a message board-type used section, not what he has in stock (although sometimes he has a few items listed there, or in a Clearance section at the beginning of the Catalogue page.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

RatsOnMacAttack said:


> www.machelper.com (winnipeg)
> www.oldmac.com (B.C.)
> www.macmagic.ca (Macdoc msg board)
> www.macstation.com (Vancouver)<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


any in the US


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

There used to be more used-centric sites out there for Macs, but checking my bookmarks many if them are gone. http://ca.secondhandmac.com/ is still up, but as usual it's pretty thin. Does _anybody_ here at ehMac know of this site??

ehMacer "Woody" has maintained an excellent listing of Mac dealers:
http://www.heywoody.com/dealers/

You could try Toronto's Logic Mac users group. It's a pretty old group, but I'm not sure how active or how large their membership is:
http://www.logicbbs.org/index.html

Or... dare I say try the Buy and Sell?? :lmao: 
http://www.buysell.com/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://ca.secondhandmac.com is *really* thin. There were perhaps 4 or 5 things for sale there, total.

Isn't "Woody" "jasonwood," the Crumpler importer?
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=42908
(And where is that MacBook Crumpler!)

"LogicBBS" URL should be:
http://www.logicbbs.org
Anyone here from there??

And to the OP, redflagdeals may mostly have PCs, but the fractional number of Macs there still tops many other sites.

I like this one too.






Macaholic said:


> There used to be more used-centric sites out there for Macs, but checking my bookmarks many if them are gone. http://ca.secondhandmac.com/ is still up, but as usual it's pretty thin. Does _anybody_ here at ehMac know of this site??
> 
> ehMacer "Woody" has maintained an excellent listing of Mac dealers:
> http://www.heywoody.com/dealers/
> ...


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

gridtalker said:


> any in the US


 Probably, but this is Canada.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gridtalker said:


> any in the US


http://forums.macnn.com/marketplace/ is an international Mac user forum so I assume there are some US ones there.


----------

